

Show HN: should_not, a gem to enforce that specs do not begin with "should" - rushakoff
https://github.com/should-not/should_not

======
rushakoff
There's a good discussion on [this issue from
betterspecs](<https://github.com/andreareginato/betterspecs/issues/15>) as to
whether this is a good idea -- but if you're on the side that specs should not
begin with "should", check out my new gem!

